# Dyneema winch "rope"



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Mark, I can't offer any personal experience, but I know these lines are popular with sail boat guys for rigging and the off-road guys on their winches. I've seen lots of knots and splices from campers/climbers too.

I wish I had actual suggestions, but those might give you some other rigging ideas.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Seems like overkill on a trailer winch, but I've got it on my atv and truck winches. Easier to work with than steel. No burrs. And it doesn't stretch, meaning it's safer if it breaks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Stick with steel and don't overload the winch. We use them at work, the major benefit is that if it snaps you don't get a metal whip to the face, just a soft rope that begins to immediately unravel the weave. Problem is you should change them every 12 months, and more often if they have heavy sun exposure. If you use steel appropriately you should get many years of trouble free use. 
But for a boat winch it's way overkill. A good webbing strap will be as strong and take up less room.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I replaced mine with Amsteel, best decision ever, especially after having a steel wire poke you in the hand unexpectedly. Spliced loops in and put it on my power winch, no issues in the last few years.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

I have it on my winch and it’s the way to go. Splices easy ( YouTube shows the way) floats, easy on your hands and stronger than steel. You can put a 3’ U-V & chafe guard on the line where its out of the winch. I don’t see any downside.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

You guys can't drive your boats onto the trailers?


----------



## flfishpace (Aug 12, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> You guys can't drive your boats onto the trailers?


It's actually illegal in many places and slightly unsafe.


----------



## flfishpace (Aug 12, 2020)

I can't offer any first hand experience, but my buddy just replaced his cable with it on a davit for his 12 foot rib with a 25 hp and it works well so far.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

flfishpace said:


> It's actually illegal in many places and slightly unsafe.


Really? Never loaded my boats any other way, but I'm running a very different style boat on different waters.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Driving the boat fully onto a trailer, or power loading, can cause a lot of damage and washout to a ramp. On a big concrete ramp it may not be a big deal, but a beach launch, gravel ramp, a shorter concrete ramp, or one that experiences big tidal drops, it can destroy a launch quick.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you all, gentlemen. I like the price that I saw on the internet and many of the characteristics seem superior to steel. Yes, I get long life from my steel cable. I have an electric winch and a light 16' boat...always dry launch and recover. The UV/chafe guard seems warranted. I will have to look into the service life comment. At the plant, slings and chokers required testing annually and inspections. These are tools that hang many, many tons. With my application, it would not be catastrophe if I used it until it failed. Do a quick knot and replace back at the house.....more research.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> Driving the boat fully onto a trailer, or power loading, can cause a lot of damage and washout to a ramp. On a big concrete ramp it may not be a big deal, but a beach launch, gravel ramp, a shorter concrete ramp, or one that experiences big tidal drops, it can destroy a launch quick.


That's probably the difference...... everywhere I launch is concrete. If the trailer depth is right, i can idle onto the trailer within 6" of the bow roller. What we call power loading around here is the guys that don't back the trailer in far enough and bury the throttle to force it on. That eventually erodes even concrete ramps.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Dyneema = Spiderwire, hope you are not a powerpro guy, ha. Personally I see no issue using it instead of wire. New technology, and people mostly are scared of change. Also, I don't think it degrades from UV.

Spider Wire explains why they use Dyneema


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Mark.....I have a small work skiff in Mass. and it has a Dyneema painter. Looks realy cool and old school but have noticed it's getting pretty stiff after being left out in the weather for a couple seasons.










Take a look at this site - it's got a few good options for the winch and they do a ton of custom rigging, splices, shackles etc.









Products







customsplice.com


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I guess the question will be how many turns will you use in the bimini when you tie a loop in? Lol


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been using spectra/dyneema for years on sailboats and on my Jeep winch. It's lighter, way easier to handle, isn't effected by petroleum products, has very little UV degradation although will fade. Super easy to splice as it is hollow core usually. Just get a simple splicing fid, make the loop and whip finish (different than fly tying whip finish). Its not super abrasion resistant so having a sacrificial slide on cover is a good idea for the first 3' or so. I also think it is overkill for a boat winch and would go with a nylon webbing strap every time. It isn't cheap either compared to the webbing strap.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

mwolaver said:


> Tell me about this product for use on my electric winch to replace the steel cable. I have seen it in use and it seems perfect. Do you splice it the same as regular rope? Susceptible to UV degradation? Any rigging tricks or negatives?
> 
> Thanks for your help. Mark


Just a FYI the most affordable dyneema (UHMWPE is the generic term) is at harbor freight in the winch section. I used it on my ATV with no failures pulling out SXS in crazy deep mud.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jasonrl23 said:


> Just a FYI the most affordable dyneema (UHMWPE is the generic term) is at harbor freight in the winch section. I used it on my ATV with no failures pulling out SXS in crazy deep mud.


I have some of this Chineeze crap on my engine hoist and it works fine but I always use a chain backup...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I used to use a spectra hollow braid when I did tree work for certain jobs, pricey but had a 24k break strength! And if Smack says the cheap chit is ok, then the cheap chit is ok!😉


----------

